# Dropdown width dynamisch auslesen



## REC (24. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe 2 Dropdowns und sie passen sich in der Länge natürlich dem Inhalt an.

Dadurch sind sie immer unterschiedlich gross. Ich würde es gerne so machen das ich von den beiden Dropdown Menus den "width" auslesen und den grösseren von beiden dann für beide Dropdowns verwenden kann. 
Kennt da jemand ne Lösung eventeull mit JavaScript?


----------



## krgewb (25. Feb 2017)

Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Thallius (25. Feb 2017)

Du kannst ja einfach die Texte der selects in einer Schleife in einen unsichtbaren span stecken und mit width() jeweils die Länge bestimmen. Dann hast du die maximallänge und kannst die selects entsprechend setzen.

Gruß

Claus


----------

